# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  منتخب كوريا الجنوبية يحلم بتكرار إنجاز مونديال 2002 :

## العالي عالي

*


عندما استضافت كوريا  الجنوبية نهائيات كأس العالم 2002 بالتنظيم المشترك مع جارتها اليابان ،  حقق المنتخب الكوري مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وشق طريقه بنجاح إلى الدور قبل  النهائي في البطولة للمرة الأولى في تاريخه.

وجذب الكوريون أنظار  العالم كله إليهم بعدما خرجت حشود هائلة من المشجعين إلى الشوارع مرتدية  الملابس ذات اللون الأحمر لتعلن عن تشجيعها الحار والهائل لمنتخبها لتنال  هذه الجماهير ومنتخبها لقب "الشياطين الحمر".

ورغم تأهل المنتخب  الكوري مجددا إلى نهائيات كأس العالم من خلال مونديال 2006 لم يحقق الفريق  أي نجاح وفشل في عبور مجموعته في الدور الأول للبطولة مما دفع البعض  للتلميح إلى أن الفريق اكتفى بنجاحه في 2002 .

وصرح المدرب هوه جونج  مو /55 عاما/ المدير الفني للفريق إلى موقع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (فيفا) على الانترنت قائلا "الإنجاز غير المسبوق للفريق في مونديال 2002  ألقى على الفريق توقعات هائلة أصبح مطالبا بتحقيقها.. نشارك على المستوى  العالمي بهدف تمثيل القارة الأسيوية كلها وليس تمثيل بلدنا فحسب".

ويمثل  النمر الكوري أكثر المنتخبات الأسيوية مشاركة وأفضلها نجاحا في بطولات كأس  العالم حيث يشارك في المونديال للمرة الثامنة عندما يخوض نهائيات 2010  بجنوب أفريقيا.

ولكن مهمة الفريق في البطولة الجديدة لن تكون سهلة  على الاطلاق حيث يخوض فعاليات الدور الأول ضمن المجموعة الثانية مع منتخبات  اليونان والأرجنتين ونيجيريا.

ونتيجة لذلك ، وضع مسئولو اتحاد كرة  القدم في كوريا الجنوبية هدفا معتدلا للفريق في هذه البطولة.

وصرح  بارك إل كي المتحدث الإعلامي عن الاتحاد إلى وكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب  أ) قائلا "نسعى إلى تحقيق أول فوز لنا في بطولات كأس العالم خارج بلادنا  حتى نتأهل للدور الثاني.. ونسعى هذه المرة إلى تحقيق ذلك بقيادة مدرب  كوري".

وتولى هوه مسئولية تدريب الفريق بعد مدربين أجنبيين رائعين  هما الهولنديين جوس هيدينك وبم فيربيك مما يضاعف من شعوره بالضغوظ الواقعة  عليه وهو ما ما أعلنه بالفعل خلال حفل أقيم بمناسبة وصول كأس العالم إلى  العاصمة الكورية سول في نيسان/أبريل الماضي ضمن جولتها في الدول المتأهلة  لمونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وقال هوه "أتمنى بالطبع مثل أي شخص أن  أحرز هذه الكأس وأصطحبها إلى بلدي.. ولكن كل شيء يجب أن يتم خطوة بخطوة ،  وهو ما سنفعله. ولذلك ، فإن الهدف الأول هو التأهل للدور الثاني".

ويمثل  مونديال 2010 لكوريا الجنوبية أكثر من مجرد فرصة للتباهي بانتصارات فريقها  حيث يسعى الكورويون إلى استغلال هذه البطولة كوسيلة لتدعيم ملفهم لطلب  استضافة مونديال 2022 كما أنها أول بطولة كأس عالم يشارك فيها منتخبا كوريا  الجنوبية والشمالية.

وقال بارك "سيكون جيدا أن نصل لدور الستة عشر  من أجل دعم ملفنا لطلب تنظيم مونديال 2022 ".

ولكنه استبعد فرصة  وجود أي حدث مشترك بين الكوريتين على أرض الملعب. وقال "بالنسبة للإعلام ،  سيكون أمرا رائعا أن يكتبوا العديد من الموضوعات عن كوريا الشمالية وكوريا  الجنوبية ، ولكن الحقيقة أن الفريقين وقعا في مجموعتين مختلفتين وليس  لديهما أي فرصة للعب ضد بعضهما البعض في هذه البطولة".

ويضم منتخب  كوريا الجنوبية بين صفوفه عددا من اللاعبين البارزين لأن مونديال 2010 لم  يكشف النقاب فقط عن لاعبين مخضرمين مثل بارك جي سونج /29 عاما/ ، والذي  يحمل شارة قائد المنتخب الكوري حاليا ، وإنما فتح الباب أمام مزيد من الفرص  للاعبين الشبان.

ومن بين هؤلاء اللاعبين ، يبرز بارك تشو يانج /24  عاما/ مهاجم موناكو الفرنسي والذي وجد الحافز على التألق من نجاح منتخب  بلاده في مونديال 2002 .

وصرح يانج إلى موقع الفيفا على الانترنت  قائلا "أنا زملائي في المدرسة الثانوية كنا شغوفين بكرة القدم ومونديال  2002 يمثل واحدة من أفضل ذكرياتي".

كما يضم المنتخب الكوري اللاعب  كي سونج يونج نجم سلتيك الاسكتلندي ولي تشونج يونج /21 عاما/ نجم بولتون  الإنجليزي.

وربما يمتلك الفريق فرصا ضئيلة للمنافسة بقوة في مونديال  2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ولكن الأنظار ستتركز بشكل أكبر على اللاعبين الشبان في  صفوفه.

المدير  الفني هوه يونج مو :

المدرب هوه يونج مو المدير الفني  لمنتخب كوريا الجنوبية ليس غريبا على بطولات كأس العالم حيث سبق له اللعب  في صفوف منتخب كوريا الجنوبية خلال مونديال 1986 بالمكسيك وسجل هدفا في  شباك المنتخب الإيطالي كما عمل مدربا للياقة البدنية ومدربا مساعدا وكذلك  معلقا تلفزيونيا خلال بطولات كأس العالم الماضية.

كما عمل مدربا  مؤقتا للمنتخب الكوري الجنوبي قبل أن يصبح مديرا فنيا للفريق في كانون  أول/ديسمبر 2007 بعدما رفض المدربان الأجنبيان مايك مكارثي وجيرار هوييه  تولي مسئولية الفريق.

ورغم الصدمات التي تلقاها على مدار مسيرته  كمدير فني للفريق حتى الآن ، أسفرت سياسته في تجديد دماء منتخب كوريا  الجنوبية عن اختياره للفوز بجائزة أفضل مدرب في آسيا لعام 2009 كما قاد  منتخب كوريا الجنوبية إلى الفوز في 27 مباراة متتالية.

ورغم ذلك ،  أوضح يونج في مطلع نيسان/أبريل الماضي أنه سيستقيل من تدريب الفريق بعد  نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا أيا كانت نتائج الفريق في البطولة.  وصرح إلى موقع الاتحاد الأسيوي للعبة على الانترنت قائلا "أتمنى أن يتولى  تدريب الفريق مدير فني جيد يواصل ما قدمته مع الفريق".
*

----------

